# Best Friends Animal Sanctuary



## JediRach (Jul 8, 2009)

Well my friends, its that time of year again. Blogathon time! For more information about the actual event check out www.blogathon.org .

This year, as in past years, I have chosen to blog on the behalf of Best Friends Animal Sanctuary. Best Friends is a private no-kill shelter located in rural Utah. They specialize in second chances for animals with severe health and behavioral problems.They rehabilitate animals that other people and shelters had deemed irreparable or those animals that simply ran out of time at other rescues. In recent years they have received much media attention due to their involvement in the rehabilitation of the Michael Vick pitbulls as well as their television show on the National Geographic channel. For further information about Best Friend Animal Sanctuary, including their mission statement, please visit www.bestfriends.org .

To sponsor me follow this link -> http://www.blogathon.org/pledge.php?blogid=57 . It will take you to a sign up page , where you sign up to be a sponsor (takes less that 30 seconds) and then it will redirect you to my page where you can then make a pledge. 

Also, for those of you in rescue or that have rescued animals in the past: if you are willing to share your story and some pictures I would really appreciate it. I would like to use them as some of my 50 posts made during the day. Thanks guys!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

If you'd still like stories about rescue dogs, let me know. I can send you Cupid's pic and story.


----------

